# Saint pedal dimensions?



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

I couldn't find reliable info online, and the MTBR search function is down. Anyone know the width on these? Mostly interested in measurement from crank to pins on outer edge, not the actual platform size. Pins front to back would help, too.

Thanks.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Found this. Shows total platform area, but not broken down. The pic showing the Saint being the widest answered my question.

Shootout: Seven Flat Pedals Go Pin to Pin | News | mountain-bike-action


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Here you go:

Thickness is 11/16 at the ends, 9/16 in the center - they are concave which I like.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, LCW! I actually ordered some, but I appreciate the pics. Are you happy with them?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I have some and love them . The pin placement is spot on and with some five ten shoes you have yourself a sticky platform. They give you good space from the crankarm to the pedal if you have wide feet and like to move your feet around.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool. I have the Azonic 420, but I can feel my foot hanging off the edge. I think the Saints are about 1/2" wider.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

BigSteve in CO said:


> Thanks, LCW! I actually ordered some, but I appreciate the pics. Are you happy with them?


Yes very happy - but it's my first set of flats so not much to reference back to. I run fiveten Sam's with them. Took the pin spacers out as most everyone does. Amazing grip!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

If you are riding with the 5.10 Impact shoes, try the free-rider styles. They have less rubber along the sides and your foot doesn't tend to hang off the side. And the newer styles have a stiff sole.


----------

